# Cystic change in thyroid carcinoma: Prevalence and estimated volume in 360 carcinomas



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cystic change in thyroid carcinoma: Prevalence and estimated volume in 360 carcinomas

Abstract here...........
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/123501205/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


----------

